# forms of address for relatives



## Lorenc

What forms of address do people (children, adults) use when talking to one's close relatives, e.g. grandparents and aunts/uncles?

From what I've read two forms seems to be in current use:
1. Simple 'ty', as you would use when speaking to a friend:
Jak się dzisiaj czujesz, ciociu? 
Droga babciu, jesteś dla mnie najukochańsza, najcudowniejsza, najwspanialsza...

2. Using the polite, third-person-singular form, but using cioca/babcia/wujek (etc.) instead of Pan/Pani
Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?


----------



## zaffy

Lorenc said:


> Jak się dzisiaj czujesz, ciociu?





Lorenc said:


> Droga babciu, jesteś dla mnie najukochańsza, najcudowniejsza, najwspanialsza...


That sounds like the beginning of a letter.

Babciu, jesteś dla mnie najukochańsza, najcudowniejsza, najwspanialsza...  




Lorenc said:


> Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?


"Jak się ciocia czuje?" works but it  sounds quite formal. So you wouldn't use "cześć" at the same time.

Dzień dobry ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> What forms of address do people (children, adults) use when talking to one's close relatives, e.g. grandparents and aunts/uncles?
> 
> From what I've read two forms seems to be in current use:
> 1. Simple 'ty', as you would use when speaking to a friend:
> Jak się dzisiaj czujesz, ciociu?
> Droga babciu, jesteś dla mnie najukochańsza, najcudowniejsza, najwspanialsza...
> 
> 2. Using the polite, third-person-singular form, but using cioca/babcia/wujek (etc.) instead of Pan/Pani
> Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?


From my perspective both are ok, with the latter sounding more formal, so the actual use may depend on a context - such as age difference, strength of the actual personal bonds etc.

With the elders, I personally use the former with my parents and the latter with more distant family members (including my mother in law). I can't recall if it was the same when I was a kid though.

With persons of my generation (or younger) I use a regular second person form with their first names, if needed - also if they're somewhat older than me.

As far as I can recall (I've never put attention to it) my son tends ot use the former regardless of the person, but I'll need to observe him with this respect.

EDIT: As @zaffy noted, "cześć" is a different register and does not match the polite speach of the second example. "Dzień dobry / dobry wieczór" would be ok.


----------



## Lorenc

Thanks! BTW, I took the example from a post I found in an internet forum (kafeteria pl), but I wanted to hear your authoritative opinion. It think it'll be useful to quote the whole post (by an anonymous 'Gość gość') so that comments can be made if desired.

QUOTE
1. Na ty, czyli w drugiej os liczby poj. Czyli na ty, co nie oznacza bycie po imieniu. Np: Mama, podaj mi sól...Tato, widziałeś mój szalik? 

2. Po imieniu w drugiej os liczby pojedynczej (do tych którzy z racji drzewa genealogicznego powinni być określani funkcją (mama/tata/ciocia/wujek/babcia/dziadek) a z różnych przyczyn nie są, np mała różnica wieku, nowoczesny styl bycia. I tu bycie po imieniu zawsze oznacza bycie na ty, bo przeciez do matki czy ciotki nie zwrócimy się per pani Mario, tylko na ty+imię bez funkcji. Np do cioci: Cześć Marysia, jak się czujesz?. 

3. W trzeciej os liczby poj. Zwrot już zanikający powoli, stosowany raczej w mniejszych miejscowościach, w stosunku do ludzi starszej generacji i do pokolenia wyżej z drzewa genealogicznego. Np: Mamo, mama mi poda sól. Tato, widział tata mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje? 

4. W trzeciej osobie ale po imieniu, np do kuzynostwa czyli w drzewie genealogicznym z tej samej linii/pokolenia. Np: Witam Krysię, jak się kuzynka czuje? Forma dość rzadka ale można się z tym spotkać tam gdzie nie ma zbyt dużej zażyłości a np kuzynka Krysia jest starsza o dzieścia lat. I też raczej stosowana jest wśród ludzi w wieku 40+. 

5. W drugiej os liczby mnogiej, zarówno po imieniu jal i z funkcją. Np. Mamo, podajcie mi sól. Tato, widzieliście mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się czujecie? Do kuzynki: Witaj Krysiu, jak się czujecie? 

6. Absolutny hit gramatyczny jakiego byłam świadkiem, tzw forma bezosobowa chyba z użyciem funkcji. Np: Mamo, mama podać mi sól. Tato, widzieć mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciocia, jak się ciocia czuć? No serio tak rozmawiała jedna kobieta ze swoją matką. "Mamo, słyszy mnie? Mamo a o której mieć autobus? Mama dać znać jak będzie na miejscu to wyjadę na dworzec"..
UNQUOTE


----------



## zaffy

Lorenc said:


> 5. W drugiej os liczby mnogiej, zarówno po imieniu jal i z funkcją. Np. Mamo, podajcie mi sól. Tato, widzieliście mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się czujecie? Do kuzynki: Witaj Krysiu, jak się czujecie?



That sounds terrible. In the communist times people in authority addressed others that way. 

"Obywatelu, gdzie jedziecie?"


----------



## zaffy

Lorenc said:


> 6. Absolutny hit gramatyczny jakiego byłam świadkiem, tzw forma bezosobowa chyba z użyciem funkcji. Np: Mamo, mama podać mi sól. Tato, widzieć mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciocia, jak się ciocia czuć?


No, never. That doesn't work at all.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> That sounds terrible. In the communist times people in authority addressed others that way.
> 
> "Obywatelu, gdzie jedziecie?"


Using 2pl in a honorific function used to be quite common in Polish way before the communism. It largely disappeared from the general language after WWII - except for the communist party, hence relating this form with them specifically. But it was also retained in more conservative dialects, such as some rural dialects. Grzecznościowe użycie liczby mnogiej – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia.


----------



## jasio

Some of these examples sound awkwardly to me, although I understand that they may be in the actual use. Although because of some incosistencies in the registers I'd treat it with a grain of salt.


Lorenc said:


> Np: Mama, podaj mi sól...


WTF? This form of imperative to the mother?



Lorenc said:


> 2. Po imieniu w drugiej os liczby pojedynczej (do tych którzy z racji drzewa genealogicznego powinni być określani funkcją (mama/tata/ciocia/wujek/babcia/dziadek) a z różnych przyczyn nie są, np mała różnica wieku, nowoczesny styl bycia. I tu bycie po imieniu zawsze oznacza bycie na ty, bo przeciez do matki czy ciotki nie zwrócimy się per pani Mario, tylko na ty+imię bez funkcji. Np do cioci: Cześć Marysia, jak się czujesz?.


Some people do it, actually, though I do not.



Lorenc said:


> 3. W trzeciej os liczby poj. Zwrot już zanikający powoli, stosowany raczej w mniejszych miejscowościach, w stosunku do ludzi starszej generacji i do pokolenia wyżej z drzewa genealogicznego. Np: Mamo, mama mi poda sól. Tato, widział tata mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?


We have already discussed the latter example. The former are consistent, albeit I do not think I'd use this form to my mother. That is, after I grew older from my teens.  



Lorenc said:


> 4. W trzeciej osobie ale po imieniu, np do kuzynostwa czyli w drzewie genealogicznym z tej samej linii/pokolenia. Np: Witam Krysię, jak się kuzynka czuje? Forma dość rzadka ale można się z tym spotkać tam gdzie nie ma zbyt dużej zażyłości a np kuzynka Krysia jest starsza o dzieścia lat. I też raczej stosowana jest wśród ludzi w wieku 40+.


I find it somewhat archaic and bookish.



Lorenc said:


> 5. W drugiej os liczby mnogiej, zarówno po imieniu jal i z funkcją. Np. Mamo, podajcie mi sól. Tato, widzieliście mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się czujecie? Do kuzynki: Witaj Krysiu, jak się czujecie?


Likewise - except, that I wouldn't be surprised to hear it in the country. Except for this "cześć" and the imperative, which again seem to be inconsistent.



Lorenc said:


> 6. Absolutny hit gramatyczny jakiego byłam świadkiem, tzw forma bezosobowa chyba z użyciem funkcji. Np: Mamo, mama podać mi sól. Tato, widzieć mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciocia, jak się ciocia czuć? No serio tak rozmawiała jedna kobieta ze swoją matką. "Mamo, słyszy mnie? Mamo a o której mieć autobus? Mama dać znać jak będzie na miejscu to wyjadę na dworzec"..
> UNQUOTE


Exotic, indeed. 
"Mamo, słyszy mnie? does not fit here though, it's 3sg rather than impersonal. Also, I wonder if these phrases aren't "shortcuts" from "Mamo a o której (mama ma) mieć autobus?" - if someone wanted to avoid repeated "ma" syllable. "(Czy może) Mama dać znać jak będzie na miejscu to wyjadę na dworzec".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lorenc said:


> Thanks! BTW, I took the example from a post I found in an internet forum (kafeteria pl), but I wanted to hear your authoritative opinion. It think it'll be useful to quote the whole post (by an anonymous 'Gość gość') so that comments can be made if desired.
> 
> QUOTE
> 1. Na ty, czyli w drugiej os liczby poj. Czyli na ty, co nie oznacza bycie po imieniu. Np: Mama, podaj mi sól...Tato, widziałeś mój szalik?
> Pownno być nie "oznacza byci*a* po imieniu".


"Bycie po imieniu" is exactly the same as using the second person singular, so this remark seems to me to be completeley wrong.



Lorenc said:


> 2. Po imieniu w drugiej os liczby pojedynczej (do tych którzy z racji drzewa genealogicznego powinni być określani funkcją (mama/tata/ciocia/wujek/babcia/dziadek) a z różnych przyczyn nie są, np mała różnica wieku, nowoczesny styl bycia. I tu bycie po imieniu zawsze oznacza bycie na ty, bo przeciez do matki czy ciotki nie zwrócimy się per pani Mario, tylko na ty+imię bez funkcji. Np do cioci: Cześć Marysia, jak się czujesz?.


I think, that this form is rare.


Lorenc said:


> 3. W trzeciej os liczby poj. Zwrot już zanikający powoli, stosowany raczej w mniejszych miejscowościach, w stosunku do ludzi starszej generacji i do pokolenia wyżej z drzewa genealogicznego. Np: Mamo, mama mi poda sól. Tato, widział tata mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się ciocia czuje?
> 
> 4. W trzeciej osobie ale po imieniu, np do kuzynostwa czyli w drzewie genealogicznym z tej samej linii/pokolenia. Np: Witam Krysię, jak się kuzynka czuje? Forma dość rzadka ale można się z tym spotkać tam gdzie nie ma zbyt dużej zażyłości a np kuzynka Krysia jest starsza o dzieścia lat. I też raczej stosowana jest wśród ludzi w wieku 40+.


Use of this form must be limited to people born before WWII.


Lorenc said:


> 5. W drugiej os liczby mnogiej, zarówno po imieniu jal i z funkcją. Np. Mamo, podajcie mi sól. Tato, widzieliście mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciociu, jak się czujecie? Do kuzynki: Witaj Krysiu, jak się czujecie?


Maybe in rural, very conservative regions, like Podhale or Podlasie.


Lorenc said:


> 6. Absolutny hit gramatyczny jakiego byłam świadkiem, tzw forma bezosobowa chyba z użyciem funkcji. Np: Mamo, mama podać mi sól. Tato, widzieć mój szalik? Do cioci: Cześć ciocia, jak się ciocia czuć? No serio tak rozmawiała jedna kobieta ze swoją matką. "Mamo, słyszy mnie? Mamo a o której mieć autobus? Mama dać znać jak będzie na miejscu to wyjadę na dworzec"..


It was probably a foreigner, who hasn't mastered  the Polish language, or a retarded person.


Lorenc said:


> UNQUOTE


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> "Bycie po imieniu" is exactly the same as using the second person singular,


Is it, indeed? 
I can ask my father in 2ps, "Tato, widziałeś mój szalik?", but I never call him by his first name.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Is it, indeed?
> I can ask my father in 2ps, "Tato, widziałeś mój szalik?", but I never call him by his first name.


It doesn'matter if you don't use his first name, it is the degree of intimacy that matters.


----------



## Henares

jasio said:


> Is it, indeed?
> I can ask my father in 2ps, "Tato, widziałeś mój szalik?", but I never call him by his first name.


It’s not the same, because you don’t use the name of your Mom, Dad, grandparents, aunts and uncles. BTW It is the only form I use in my family.


----------



## KarolloraK

There is also one more dated or even archaic locution, using the word 'pan'/'pani'. I can think of two examples: the folk song 'Uciekła mi przepióreczka w proso' and an excerpt from Aleksander Fredro's 'Zemsta', which is, incidentally, another folk song, as Fredro duly acknowledged. Here's how they begin:


> Uciekła mi przepióreczka w proso,
> A ja za nią nieboraczek boso,
> Trzeba mi się *pani matki* spytać,
> Czy pozwoli przepióreczkę schwytać.


and


> Córuś moja, dziecię moje, co u ciebie szepce?
> *Pani matko dobrodziejko*, kotek mleko chlepce;*
> Oj kot, *pani matko*, kot, kot,
> Narobił mi w pokoiku łoskot.


*in modern Polish the form 'chłepcze' or 'chłepce' (both are inflexions of 'chłeptać') would sound more natural

A quick Google search returns two other exemplary versions of the phrase: 'panie ojcze' and 'panie stryju' (the latter taken from 'Pan Tadeusz'):


> Lecz Tadeusz Sędziego wstrzymał — *Panie stryju*,
> Wielmożny Podkomorzy, czyż się Państwu godzi
> Wdawać się s** tym fircykiem, czy tu nie ma młodzi?


**nowadays it's spelt 'z'


----------



## Ben Jamin

Henares said:


> It’s not the same, because you don’t use the name of your Mom, Dad, grandparents, aunts and uncles. BTW It is the only form I use in my family.


The informal adress form, using the *second person singular* is called in Polish "na ty" or "po imieniu". It doesn't matter if you actually call a person using his/hers first name or any generic name (ojcze, tato, mamo, wuju, kolego, królu, etc.) you are using the same degree of *formality.* It is the *grammatical form of the verb* used in the adress, not the "title". Choosing the title may, however, change the emotional character of the conversation. For example one may adress one's father with "ojcze", "tato" or "tatusiu" (father/dad/daddy).
By the way, both Polish and English seem to have loaned the word dad/tata from the Welsh_ "_tad"


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> both Polish and English seem to have loaned the word dad/tata from the Welsh_ "_tad"


Wiktionary dares to have a disparate opinion on that matter: tata – Wikisłownik, wolny słownik wielojęzyczny.
"etymologia: prasł. *tata < praindoeur. *tata-, por. litew. tė̃tis, litew. tėtýtis, litew. tė̃tė, łot. tētis, _staropruskie_ thetis, sanskr. ततस् (tatás), sanskr. तातस् (tā́tas), gr. τατᾶ (tatâ), gr. τέττα (tétta), łac. tata, korn. tat, alb. tatë".


----------

